# Toe nail-bed removal..pics (gruesome)



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Went in for this op yesterday and got some cool yucky photos...... : : : ;D

Pretty gruesome so don't look if you're squeamish....

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/Dsc01429.jpg

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/Dsc01436.jpg


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

thnx for sharing m8...i'm gonna have nightmares for a month [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I did say "Don't look if you're squeamsih..." :  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone fancy a games of Jaws...... someone post a better photo of an op or a scar that THEY have! ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)




----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I had an ingrown toenail removed & it was nowhere near as yucky as that. I didnt have to have any stitches either.

Did they put a rubber band type-thing around your toe? Felt very weird...


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hello NuTTS,

Aren't you glad you did not get circumcized?

Or worse yet, "neutered"? ;D

Then you could not be NuTTS anymore! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

In the past I also had my toe nail removed... this is slightly different in that they peel the skin back and scrape the bone to remove the "roots". No nail will ever grow back again.......



> I had an ingrown toenail removed & it was nowhere near as yucky as that. I didnt have to have any stitches either.
> 
> Did they put a rubber band type-thing around your toe? Felt very weird...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=stop.gif]

Enuf! :-X


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D


> [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> Enuf! Â :-X


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL

its kinda I don't want to know but I can't help it.... ;D

NuTTs - will you do show and tell at the committee meeting next weekend..? if so - before or after we send out for pizza ?! ;D

L


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> In the past I also had my toe nail removed... this is slightly different in that they peel the skin back and scrape the bone to remove the "roots". No nail will ever grow back again.......


Yummy , I take it you have had pretty severe ingrown toenail problems?

I had my toenail sorted 2years ago now, & I have not had a single problem since. I suffered for 18months prior to that, always hoping it would go away. Stupid really, lol...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

About 18 years ago, I had the nail removed on my left foot. It grew back and was ingrowing straight-away, so they did a nail bed removal.
Since then my right one started, so I simply cut my nail away myself (for the last 16 years or so)... anyway it went septic a couple of weeks back, so I went in for the consultation and rather than mess around with just a nail removal, I told the consultant to just get rid of the whole thing.... ;D



> Yummy Â , I take it you have had pretty severe ingrown toenail problems?
> 
> I had my toenail sorted 2years ago now, & I have not had a single problem since. I suffered for 18months prior to that, always hoping it would go away. Stupid really, lol...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Pretty pointless, 'cos if it ain't healed I won't be able to drive down....



> LOL
> 
> NuTTs - will you do show and tell at the committee meeting next weekend..? if so - before or after we send out for pizza ?! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

yes - but surely it doesnt heal over completely - it must leave a scar?

open-toe slingbacks must be out of the question for a while too :


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> yes - but surely it doesnt heal over completely - it must leave a scar?
> 
> open-toe slingbacks must be out of the question for a while too :


That image with a TT...............+ manky toe =..............there isn't a smiley.?!

happy healing


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll post a shot of the left one that healed years ago... ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My foot fetish has just suffered a little bit...but I am sure I will recover again! ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh [smiley=sick2.gif] your poooooooooor Toooty toe :-*

yes it was a good move! it will get better and stop all the hag you have been having......now! wheres the dressing the nursey probably told you to keep on  cor....i'd rap ya knuckles if you came in with it exposed 

keep it cool Nutts! like that old joke....what do you call a french man in sandles......Answer..Philip Flop ;D : but they really are a blessing for Op's of this nature.

Resident Nurse Nickyxx


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Never again can Nutts moan about the quality of Vlastans posts  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Nursey ;D Need someone to be my personal nursey to change the dressing daily..... : :

oh & btw I put the dressing back on after the photos ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And this is what it looks like (eventually) once it's healed...

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/Dsc01444.jpg


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Have you tried to claim disability benefit? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This is your excuse Nutts for your wife or partners little fetish of toe sucking or nibbling! And this is now what they look like LOL . Are you able to walk aswell?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lol

poor you it hurts like hell I guess
I thought you you walking funny at the AGM
Just think of the money you'll now save on blunting nail clippers.

Apparently the nail make a good plectrum for you guitar players out there.

Hope the throbbing stops soon NuTTs
DXN


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

What amazed me when I had mine done, was that I did not feel another pain once I had the first injection. I think the pain of the toenail was so great, that I didnt really notice the pain as my toe healed.

I also tried driving, which was funny with a massive bandage on my toe .


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I had a general anaesthetic.... I decided and so did the consultant that I would defo NOT want my nail bed removed under local... : : :

When I had the nail removed (prior to the other nail bed removal) i had a local for that and you're right after the injection, I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Dont know if it was the same for you, but when they gave me my local, I had four seperate injections in each side of my toe, gradually moving away from the end of my toe.

Needless to say, I passed out after 3, swallowed my tongue & turned blue!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Any brave men around here? :

I certainly have had more serious surgeries that this in the past!! The best bit was the morphine!! ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

THAT is just out of order man.....WTF are you doing you sick sick puppy!  ;D ;D

I want to vom....and your healed toe...do the women in you life ask you to put a bag on you feet when you are making out!??

I bet you keep your socks on in bed....and who takes macro close ups of there own wounds.. to post...on a Car forum........

you know next time we see you there will be demand for your party piece....show us your toes....

If that burd who mashed up your car gives you any jip...send her one of those pics and tell her she's next!  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I had to come back......next time we see you we are all going to have visions of Freddy Kruger aftermath in your shoes.....eeeeauauuuughhhhhh!!! ;D ;D ;D

I'll want to shake your hand at a distance....."hey Mark,nice to se you but could you just keep your feet over there"....! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Most ladies seem to think it's cute (the healed one that it is ;D) IIRC they seemed to prefer toe sucking the one without the nail....... : : : I think we should curtail THIS subject matter now before......

PS I like the idea of sending a fresh toe pic to the woman who created the "teminaTTor" 8)


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

My oh My!! What a toe stirring thread! ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would suck a nailess toe!! I prefer them with nice painted toe nails!!

...you have some weird friends Mark!! ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Quote from my daughter..

"EEEUUUUGGGGGHHHH thats Nasty!!!!!!!!" LOL! ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Thought for a minute Wak had a do it youself link.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Thought for a minute Wak had a do it youself link.


LOL - v funny!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Quote from my daughter..
> 
> "EEEUUUUGGGGGHHHH thats Nasty!!!!!!!!" Â LOL! Â ;D


She will have nightmares tonight...poor little girl!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Showed the pics to my girls and they said "Cool... bet it really hurts Dad!" ;D ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

So is it hurting now?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*YES*  
It's throbbing like a big throbbing thing :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Ouch.

My dad had his toenail sorted the same day as mine, & he ended up in loads of pain. I think I was just really lucky...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

From memory, I had little pain when I had the toenail removed, but had mega THROBBING pain on both nail bed removals....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Didn't they prescribe you any pain killers for the first couple of days then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe you need some Valium! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

yes co-codamol and some other stuff


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Codamol contains codeine...I believe. Large amounts of codeine can give you constipation!!  Any problems then?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not very subtle way of getting the thread onto the "A" type subject........

But no! Not if taken with a nice Chicken Tikka Masala! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What a thoroughly uplifting post. Thanks Nutts 

Awaits a leeches story.............


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Update! ;D

Gone slightly infected.... so now on a course of anti-biotics...

Allergic to Penicillin and Erythymycin familes, so the consultant wrote me a prescription for a short course of some anti-biotics that cost Â£30+ and isn't covered by health insurance!!!
He couldn't find another cheaper one....

I said I'd visit GP and he'll sort me out something that doesn't cost the equivalent of the debt of a small third world country!

Toes looks worse this morning.... might some photos after lunch ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Its okay - we believe you...


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

A thread about NuTT's toe nail removal with pictures! Yuk!
What ever next?? A video of a birth? Anyone having a baby soon?
[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why don't you post a picture of a most interesting part of your anatomy?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Vlas
BEHAVE ;D ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

eugh.....fookin ell Mark....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well...I though that it would be nice to see something more pleasing to the eye!

We were discussing this thread with a couple of people in the Sunday meeting actually!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No comment!


----------

